
Why is it that reading news from 2 decades ago feels productive? - alentodorov
https://decades.tech
======
alentodorov
As I've been studying news from the last decades I can see certain categories
unfolding. Tech that is available now and was predicted pretty precisely — eg.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2000/06/11/magazine/tech-2010-24-all...](https://www.nytimes.com/2000/06/11/magazine/tech-2010-24-all-
one-land-plenty-watch-that-your-lifeline-world.html)

Ideas that took a lot more time to get implemented —
[https://www.nytimes.com/2000/06/11/magazine/tech-2010-14-fee...](https://www.nytimes.com/2000/06/11/magazine/tech-2010-14-feel-
secure-the-surveillance-camera-that-picks-out-the-bad-guys.html)

And, essays with ideas that seem even more relevant today —
[https://web.archive.org/web/20000815060013/http://www.beyond...](https://web.archive.org/web/20000815060013/http://www.beyond2000.com/news/Jun_00/story_652.html)

